# Good places to audition Speakers in LA



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody have recommendations on good places to audition speakers in LA?

I have been to a few, but they all seem to have only a few brands, making it really hard to compare all that I am interested in. If you know of anyplace I can go in the Los Angeles area that has a good selection of speakers please post it here.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you're going to find this is a problem not just in SoCal, but everywhere. The way I understand it, most boutique firms are going to have an exclusive sales agreement for certain areas. In other words, you'll only have one Kef dealer in a certain area. 

To do it right, you're going to need to go to several different strores.

Sorry about that.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

That is pretty much what I figured, but I still would like suggestions as to friendly staff, nice listening rooms, good past experiences....


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't know how far Upscale Audio is from you, they're in Upland, CA, but here's the skinny: 
Phone: 909-931-9686
Fax: 909-985-6968

2504 Spring Terrace
Upland, CA 91784
By Appointment Only 

Also here's a link to a page that lists some places...no idea as to it's accuracy, etc. 
http://local.yahoo.com/CA/Los+Angeles/Retail+Shopping/Home+Electronics/Stereo+Equipment

I also remember a place years ago that I think was on Sepulveda Blvd. but you may need to check. Thay had at that time awesome prices, but dealt mostly in grey goods. It was called "The Star Club" and was run by a good guy named Isaac, but it's been many years.

Hope this was somewhat useful...good luck.

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

conchyjoe7 said:


> I also remember a place years ago that I think was on Sepulveda Blvd. but you may need to check. Thay had at that time awesome prices, but dealt mostly in grey goods. It was called "The Star Club" and was run by a good guy named Isaac, but it's been many years.
> 
> Hope this was somewhat useful...good luck.
> 
> ...


Looks like they are still there, but seem to specialize only in the electronics and TV end (http://starclubelectronics.com/default.php) Thanks for the tip though.

...and I have no idea where upland is, but I will check it out.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

How about HSU? I think they have those VT-12s and other horn type speakers.

I think they are in the LA area.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I went to Home Theater Doctor the other day in Redondo Beach and they were great. You should really call before going over there to make sure some one will be in the shop when you arrive. They do a lot of custom installs so there may not be someone there if you just stop in. The have a huge selection of speakers, from Mid-Fi on up (to way out of my $$$ range), and are very helpful and patient. No high-pressure sales here. They are enthusiasts just like their customers. I highly recommend giving those guys your business, it is one place I have been that I will return to before I make a final decision.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Picture_Shooter said:


> How about HSU? I think they have those VT-12s and other horn type speakers.
> 
> I think they are in the LA area.


 When I am looking for subs I may have to pay them a visit. I Haven't heard too much about their full range speakers. And I think that they are actually closer to San Diego, though (about a 2-3 hour drive, depending on traffic).


----------

